# Lebensbalken über Monster? Wie kann man den Einstellen



## Comp4nyX2 (28. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade bei nem Video von nem Kollegen einen Lebensbalken über den Monstern gesehen.
Hier ist das besagte Video: http://youtu.be/M_sdcn9n2Bg?t=1m

Aber wie kann man das Einstellen? Laut Google gibt es da kein Addon zu.


----------



## Wizzkid (28. Juni 2011)

Comp4nyX2 schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei nem Video von nem Kollegen einen Lebensbalken über den Monstern gesehen.
> Hier ist das besagte Video: http://youtu.be/M_sdcn9n2Bg?t=1m
> 
> Aber wie kann man das Einstellen? Laut Google gibt es da kein Addon zu.


Das findest du unter den ganz normalen Optionen.
Es müsste unter _*Oberfläche:*_ *Lebensenergie an/aus* sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (29. Juni 2011)

Danke dir, nun ist wieder alles super


----------

